# NYC Support Group



## ACarino795 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello everyone, my name is Anthony and I wanted to share to you all about this support group I was in for 8 weeks. This group is located in Manhattan near 34th Street and it cost $200 for 8 weeks. We met every Monday at 6:30PM. The group will start again in June 17th if there are enough people that sign up, if not then it will start at a later date. What I liked about this group was that we tried different exercises every week, no pressure of having to say or do anything I didn't want to do, and also the cost and location. If you are interested, please send me a message so I put you in contact with the Therapist leading the group. The therapist is extremely nice and helpful!:smile2:


----------

